# Stress and the Female Athlete



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High amounts of stress over prolonged periods of time can wreak havoc on our bodies. Besides the commonly talked about issues that come with a high stress life – increased blood pressure, heart attacks, depression, etc. – stress can affect both sexes on a hormonal level as well. For female athletes, intense physical and psychological [...]

*Read More...*


----------

